# Salt?



## Frank (Jan 10, 2005)

Has anyone found anything out about the relationship between salt and any IBS/IBS-D related flare ups? I've never really come across anything, and don't remember anyone posting anything about it.Something to think about I guess.


----------



## 17185 (Apr 3, 2005)

Well, all i can tell you is that i have noticed salt bloats and cramps me when used excessivly and i have the d. I take lotronex and it still does that to me. too much salt throws me into overdrive. I suppose its got to do with sensitivity in my stomache cuase that's usually where it starts to conflict.


----------



## 19354 (Jun 15, 2005)

I induced a flare up with salt restricted diet. Low salt=constipation=dehydrated colon.


----------

